
Show HN: Briteli – The Curated Web - britelidev
http://brite.li
======
britelidev
Looking for early beta feedback about an app and website Briteli is a free app
that brings the best of the web together.
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.slidingbit...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.slidingbits.briteli)

While web search is a great universal tool, briteli is a great add on to
explore specific topics. For example if you are a cycling or biking
enthusiast, you can explore apps, software, and many other things that are
relevant to cycling (web version is also available).

Would like to hear what you think, what we can improve and any useful
criticism.

You can also try the web version here [http://brite.li](http://brite.li)

~~~
brudgers
I searched for "photography". It's hard to see what is driving the curation.

How does the ranking algorithm work?

Is there a story behind the site's development?

~~~
britelidev
Thanks for taking time to try out the site. We're picking up topics from
popular web and app search trends. For each topic we spend time to locate
useful resources rather than top search results.

The plan is to initially drive the curation based on our own human (read
opinionated) ranking and gradually open it up to community based collections
once we have enough critical mass in terms of users.

We'll definitely be sharing more information about the sites background and
keep our ranking process as open as possible. Its currently in early beta
stage, where we are looking for quick round of feedback before we move towards
a more public beta.

